# Darwin Award in Florida



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Florida teen killed as he and another teen took turns shooting each other while wearing body armor.



A Florida Teen Was Killed As He And Another Teen Took Turns Shooting Each Other While Wearing Body Armor, Police Said


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Bad deal. The boys tried to cover up the truth. That didn't improve their standing.
Truth is bad guys shoot at body armor on LEOs, get caught, and get out on bail, or no bail. What's the difference really?


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

They never said if the kid missed the armor or penetrated it, but they did say he apparently shot him 5 times. The blunt force trauma alone could have some some damage, with certain older lower rated soft armor, or if it was an old vest that had not been stored properly which allowed penetration. Either way, it is a REALLY stupid thing to do.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

armoredman said:


> They never said if the kid missed the armor or penetrated it, but they did say he apparently shot him 5 times. The blunt force trauma alone could have some some damage, with certain older lower rated soft armor, or if it was an old vest that had not been stored properly which allowed penetration. Either way, it is a REALLY stupid thing to do.


Then too, the impact of the bullets can cause the one being hit to start to turn/spin, so he still could have been hit in the side where the armor doesn't cover.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Like stated above.....bad deal....all the way around. No way to fix it.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Play stupid games win stupid prizes.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

As a parent it is a reminder to talk about EVERYTHING witnhhour kids and firearm safety. Prayers for them.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

" Here's Your Sign" ... Give both of them a nice big sign !


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Teenagers do stupid stuff all the time. Most learn from it, some don't. A really stupid "Game", not involving guns, was to park on railroad tracks and see how close you could let a train get to your car. One idiot with five passengers aboard had his engine flood when he hit the gas. Result was six teenagers dead and so mutilated they couldn't figure out who was who.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Ignorance is its own reward.

The second dumbest thing in the world is a high school student because they think they know everything. The dumbest thing in the world is a college student because they know they know everything.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I understand teens doing stupid stuff but this was incredibly stupid. The vest either failed, the shooter missed the vest, or vest defeating ammo was used.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

denner said:


> I understand teens doing stupid stuff but this was incredibly stupid. The vest either failed, the shooter missed the vest, or vest defeating ammo was used.


Still not enough information in the article. Vests come with different ratings for how effective they are against certain ammo. We don't know what ammo were used. What handguns used, and whether the vest was penetrated or was person struck above/below or beside the vest. As said above, stupid games, permanent stupid prizes. (Felony and police record. If convicted, will no longer be able to own/possess firearms.)


----------

